# I'm looking for an Orange Raccoon



## Aquacoon (Oct 21, 2007)

Does anyone know who the Orange Raccoon who was walking around at Fur Fright? I wanted to say hi but I felt kinda ill and left early before getting to ask him for his name or aim sn or anything like that. ._. if anyone can let me know I'd much appreciate it!


----------



## Aquacoon (Oct 21, 2007)

Nevermind! Someone let me know already! Thaaaanks!


----------

